# De Wert madrigals and motets ears candy!! voila i said iit



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

viva la venexiana i have your luzzaschi album too what a force majeure this ensemble, but let's focus on De wert for a moment ,, Giaches de Wert the Flemish master of masters of obscur lore of deprofundis mind, his motets i have his madrigals , look the cd has cherry ooor something on it so it gotta be tasty treat and it is , the the best plate of fresh fruits you will eat , i thank the artist of glossa.


----------

